# Pioneer sc-67 and 68 release date?



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Anyone have any news on a release date for the new Pioneer Receivers? I've read June 2012 but I can't seem to find any authorized dealers with any for sale.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I checked Pioneer's website, and the AVRs have been released. HOWEVER, I can't seem to find any store that has them either. :huh: Here's a direct link to Pioneer; perhaps there is a dealer in your area. I live in Greenville, NC and there isn't much here.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Homethrstud said:


> Anyone have any news on a release date for the new Pioneer Receivers? I've read June 2012 but I can't seem to find any authorized dealers with any for sale.


Why don't you just buy it online? I did a quick search on Amazon and found one...

Hopefully the link will work because it's for Amazon Mobile.

The SC-68 is nice and it's matrix switching HDMI outputs give it a distinct feature that few other AVR's have.

However, Pioneer is still dropping the ball with MCACC vs. Audyssey capabable receivers. Not having any type of SubEQ (XT32 or similar) means that anyone serious about HT would need an external product, such as the SMS-1, to achieve optimal room response.

I still haven't heard when Denon will be coming out with the replacement for the 4311CI, but if the new product has HDMI switching I believe it will put it a notch above the SC-68 due to having Audyssey XT32.

I have an SC-57 and I still kick myself for not springing for the 4311 because the SMS-1 was a $350 addidional cost and another stand alone component I had to integrate into my setup...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Be careful buying Pioneer/Elite online... by that I mean, buy only from an authorized dealer (online). Otherwise the warranty isn't valid.

Here's a dealer list link:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Where-To-Buy/Authorized+Online+Dealers


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

popalock: If you're looking for sub-eq, you can get a BFD on ebay for a $100. Use the free REW software... and you've got yourself correction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Behringer-DSP1124P-Feedback-Destroyer-/330734389732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d014e49e4#ht_872wt_907


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

That's why I said authorized dealer. Dennon likes to charge a fortune for their receivers. I know they are good but they are also priced higher than all the rest.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

27dnast said:


> popalock: If you're looking for sub-eq, you can get a BFD on ebay for a $100. Use the free REW software... and you've got yourself correction!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Behringer-DSP1124P-Feedback-Destroyer-/330734389732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d014e49e4#ht_872wt_907


We obviously have contrasting views on the Elite receivers... Almost like we got a good cop / bad cop thing going on...

I guess if a user wants to purchase an AVR and incorporate another component into their system then adding a BFD to your Elite might be the cheaper solution.

When I added the SMS-1 to my Elite it introduced a serious humm to my pro amp and sub. This took time, effort and a small amout of money to trouble shoot the problem.

If I would have had an internal Sub management within my AVR, I wouldn't have had to deal with this issue.

BLUF: An all-in-one solution, such as the Denon 4311CI, may be slightly more expensive upfront, but when looking at the big picture the cost difference is minimal and is much more user friendly.

Yes, there are many other alternatives and if one wanted to take the time to setup and learn REW and take the time to incorporate the BFD they could compensate for the Elites lack of bass management. Another alternative would be to purchase an Omnimic and MiniDSP. Both would yeild better results than what Audyssey can accomplish by itself.

Both add additional cost and complexity.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Each to his own... I really believe that. That's why I think folks dumping on Elite is unwarranted. I just don't see the issue.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooops... 

Meant to say : I incorporated a BFD into my system without a hitch. Got the REW software to work and was able to dial in a curve that sounds great.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Each to his own... I really believe that. That's why I think folks dumping on Elite is unwarranted. I just don't see the issue.


I have he SC-57. I'm using it right now. Excellent receiver except for lack of SubEQ. I only harp on this point because I am a self proclaimed Bass Addict and my ingorance (at time of purchase) left me with some serious buyers remorse once I took the time to really educate myself on what "I" needed for "my" application.

I'm sure the SC-68 will be great for the OP given his specific goals...

I'm really looking forward to hearing owners impressions of the new HDMI Matrix Switching capability. I really hate the fact that my SC-57 has two HDMI Outputs, but cannot send two seperate signals to seperate displays. Something I am hoping the SC-68 can accomplish.


----------

